# Another Gryffie brag!!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryffie got his BH last week, at just under 16 months of age. He nailed all the excercises and his heeling through the group was awesome!!

So this weekend we had a three day training seminar with Ralph Gilby, multiple times Canadian Schutzhund Championship winner, multi WUSV competitor, 2008 Masters Tournament High-in-Tracking winner. We have had him in for seminars before, and always enjoy his mentorship and encouragement. 

He was pretty impressed with Gryffon!! He loved how balance his drives were, how hard he hit, how full he bit, how serious his defense, how happy his obedience.

After one protection excercise, I asked him if he was looking for something in particular: 

"Yes I am," he said, "I'm looking for a way to take him back with me to Vancouver"! (Ha!! Like that would happen!) 

Training this year is going to be so much FUN!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a great time you must have had! Proud mom!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You better keep a close eye on your boy!!
This Summer has started off wonderfully for you, can't wait to hear what the Autumn brings!!


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Congrats! Great news.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds like you had an awesome day!! Congratulations!!


----------



## McSos88 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's awesome! Congrats!! =)


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

How cool is that!! It's nice when people take notice.. 

Good boy Gryffie!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Jane, no more plans for any events or trials this year, but looking forward to posting more Gryffie brags come next summer. 

In the meantime, I just enjoy my cuddlebunny doofus - pretty impressive to see how much inner strength and courage he has at core. And I love it that he goes from mothering the cats at home, to cuddling on the bed, to the training field and opening up what he has inside and showing that he has strength and courage to rival some of the best GSD's on the planet, but still such a puppy in so many ways.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congrats on your BH!!!


----------

